# Tecumseh Engine Leaking Oil Around Breather



## Jimmy C (Apr 3, 2007)

I have a Tecumseh LEV120 6-HP engine on a lawn mower. 

Oil leaks from around the breather and runs down the side of the engine. The engine doesn't smoke at all, and a compression test indicated 90 PSI. 

Does any one know what could be causing this?

Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

breathers areent supposed to be spwering out oil... mine doesnt


----------



## ztomtog (Apr 6, 2007)

*Spewing Oil*

sounds to me that you simply just have to much oil. check your dipstick and drain oil till you get the right amount.


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

PM oscaryu1, he knows the most about everything and how to help.


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

just filled my engine with too much oil, yup it started spewing out from my breather... luckily it isnt the type which is connected to my carb =) check ztomtog's theory


----------



## tommyj3 (Sep 16, 2006)

The LEV120 holds 21oz of oil


----------

